

The Idea of Sunk Cost in Product Development - amarjeet
https://medium.com/@amarjeet000/the-idea-of-sunk-cost-in-product-development-81ae22905765

======
ishadua
I agree that many product guys fall in love with their product so much that
the user's point of view ceases to matter to them

